# Another New HSS928 going for $1000 less .Phishy!



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have seen at least 4-5 practically new Honda HSS928's going for around 2k on craigslist lately. The seller says the same thing. 2-3 hours and reason they are selling is because it is too big for them or moving , etc. nothing about clogging issues.

different blowers from different parts of the country. same price and the wording of ad very similar.

are these blowers that bad and these sellers selling for an extreme loss? or a scam?

I have emailed several sellers and asked about any issues and never hear back from any of them. no phone number , just have to email them.

very phishy.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I have seen at least 4-5 practically new Honda HSS928's going for around 2k on craigslist lately. The seller says the same thing. 2-3 hours and reason they are selling is because it is too big for them or moving , etc. nothing about clogging issues.
> 
> different blowers from different parts of the country. same price and the wording of ad very similar.
> 
> ...


Any of the Craigslist ads that have low prices and just an email address (usually Gmail) i tend to stay away from. But that's usually when I'm looking at iphones or some other higher end electronics device. I wouldn't think it would apply to snow blowers, but then, the scammers are always evolving. :crying:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I wouldn't list my full name, or phone number, in an email to those ads. They may just be fishing for people's personal/contact info, so they can spam you.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

* "If it seems to be too good to be true it probably is." Run, don't walk away from these ads. Pretty much all of them are scams especially when there's an email addy shown in the pic. *


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I found a free Android app called TextOne. You can get a free disposable phone number, in your choice of area codes. So it can still be a local number for you. 

You can make/receive phone calls, as well as text messages. Letting you contact Craigslist people, without giving out your actual cell phone #. 

It's been a nice option for Craigslist deals, if you're concerned that the other person might just be trying to collect contact info. Like when a deal seems suspiciously good, but the ad says "calls/texts only". Or if you just don't feel like giving someone your number, for the sake of selling a $5 item.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i have a feeling scammers are starting to invade snowblower section.

saw another ad today for a honda with only 5 hours on it for $1000 off retail. they usually say the same thing. moving out of snow country. text to number or no phone. when i use the free reverse directory to get a name and address, nothing shows for it.

in the past when buying or selling this has happened but the person has been legitimate sometimes.

what do scammers do with your email? i don't give them my phone number. I email them and never hear back but don't notice any increase in spam?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:sigh: If they are posted with just one photo it's almost a sure thing it's just a phishing expedition to get your email address. You can also right click on the photo and you'll see an option for "search google for image". It can be an eye opener as you'll see the same photo come up in different ads and listed in different cities. Sometimes with different descriptions and different prices !!

There are companies that pay for that info. Someone collects valid email addresses and sells that info to ??? for ???

.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

They are probably selling because of the poor performance clogging issues and lack of power etc.I will be re-jetting mine before winter storage.So if it gives me any clogging issues and lack of power this winter ,it will be on Craigslist,even if I take a big loss,it has very little operating time on it.



orangputeh said:


> I have seen at least 4-5 practically new Honda HSS928's going for around 2k on craigslist lately. The seller says the same thing. 2-3 hours and reason they are selling is because it is too big for them or moving , etc. nothing about clogging issues.
> 
> different blowers from different parts of the country. same price and the wording of ad very similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

FullThrottle said:


> They are probably selling because of the poor performance clogging issues and lack of power etc.I will be re-jetting mine before winter storage.So if it gives me any clogging issues and lack of power this winter ,it will be on Craigslist,even if I take a big loss,it has very little operating time on it.


if Honda comes up with a solution then the used prices would come up quite a bit. but the ads do not mention clogging issues nor has anyone responded to my emails. 

you see the same thing with harleys in my area. ridiculously low prices. $2500 for practically new bikes. they want you to either click on a link or click on picture or text message. it has already been confirmed a scam. but once these scammers are found out they change tactics.

i am starting to use facebook and nextdoor.com more . the scammers will eventually start showing up there in time.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

For sure their is a lot of scammers out there,you can't let your guard down anymore.




orangputeh said:


> if Honda comes up with a solution then the used prices would come up quite a bit. but the ads do not mention clogging issues nor has anyone responded to my emails.
> 
> you see the same thing with harleys in my area. ridiculously low prices. $2500 for practically new bikes. they want you to either click on a link or click on picture or text message. it has already been confirmed a scam. but once these scammers are found out they change tactics.
> 
> i am starting to use facebook and nextdoor.com more . the scammers will eventually start showing up there in time.


----------

